# Need 2" copper pipe



## kiansi (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi all,
I am looking for 1 1/2" and 2" copper pipes, connectors,elbows and so on. The local hardware stores here cant help me.
Any Ideas ?
By the way, it is not for plumbing or construction work, just for an art project.
Thank you


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Try your local municipality, they have leads to all kinds of stuff. You want to talk to the people in Central Stores.


----------



## abctubes (Mar 9, 2004)

ABC/ markg. / 03-04 / Wednesday, March 03, 2004


Dear Sirs,

Kind Attn: Administration / Purchase – Departments

Sub: Your requirement of our various products

We have immense pleasure to introduce ourselves as one of the leading manufacturers and importers of Copper Tubes in straight length & coil form – Fittings and Ball Valves, Sanitary wares – Bath Cubicles, Shower Panels, Bidets, Taps and Gas Meters – Regulators and accessories – Fluxes, Lead free solder wire, brazing rods, Torches, Insulation Tubes, Bare & coated Aluminium fin stock, Tube Benders, Cutters. 

Our products are globally sourced from companies like Comap - France, Nibco – USA, Enolgas – Italy, Bugatti – Italy, Mettube – Malaysia, Laco – USA. 

These products are used by various industries like Building and Constructions, Gas Industries, Air – conditioning and Refrigeration, Chemical Plants, Gas Plants, Petroleum Refineries, Ports and Shipyards, Oil coolers, Heat Exchangers. 

We are supplying these products throughout India and abroad to various customers like – 
·	Hiranandani Constructions – Mumbai, 
·	Hotel Taj – Mumbai & Ooty, Hotel Oberoi, Hotel Hilton- Chennai, Hotel Le Meridian – Cochin, The Grand Hyatt, New Delhi & Mumbai, 
·	Apollo Hospital, Delhi, 
·	Blue Star, Voltas, Spirotech, Caryaire., Amtrex Hitachi. 
·	Sharjah Gas, Sharjah, Nile Valley Gas Company – Egypt, House Gas Company – Egypt - to their various specification and to their satisfaction.
In this context, we would request you to please float your esteemed enquiries for our various products, which will always receive our best attention. 
Thanking you and assuring you of our best attention and services at all times, we are, 
Yours faithfully, 
For, A.B.C. TUBE INDUSTRIES LTD. 

RAJESH NAIR (Marketing Dept.)


Contact Details: 1, Mahesh Villa, Worli, Mumbai - 400018, India
phone: 91 - 22 - 24938697
fax: 91 - 22 - 24937758
email: [email protected]
web:www.abctubes.com


----------

